# Trend Alert: Sky High Mary Janes



## daer0n (May 29, 2007)

The Mary Jane is an iconic shoe. It's a shoe that both a mother and daughter can wear. It's a classic; it's a staple. It's one of those items that can be recreated over and over and will never get old. And today we have *sky high Mary Janes*. With that same youthful strap, or two, across the top, these MJs are a force to be reckoned with, or shall I say, those who wear them are. If you're a bit sky high shy, here are some tips on how to survive killer heels! 





Miu Miu Vernice Chic Mary Jane, $415.
For more, 




Jeffrey Campbell Anne red Mary Jane wedges, $97.




Steven by Steve Madden 'Brytni' Platform Pump, $100.
Source


----------



## Solimar (May 29, 2007)

Cute shoes. The first one to me seems more sophisticated, but the others would be nice either way.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 29, 2007)

I like the first ones.


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2007)

I would look very sloppy trying to walk in such high shoes!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2007)

I have a pair of black Steve Madden Mary Janes with 4" heels(but I've had them for a long time). Guess I'll have to bring them back to the front of the closet! lol.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 29, 2007)

those silver ones rock!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 29, 2007)

I'd wear the first and last one.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 29, 2007)

I really like the 1st pair, I def have to get me some of those!


----------



## XkrissyX (May 29, 2007)

soooooooooo cute..i love shoes..

I have the mary jane wedge heels ( second pic) but i have a black patent leather version. Very comfortable.!

but i like these too


----------



## rejectstar (May 30, 2007)

I love those first ones! The second ones are cute too, but I dunno how much I like that brown coloured heel on them.


----------



## farris2 (May 30, 2007)

Love MJs


----------



## emily_3383 (May 30, 2007)

I think i will always like the look of MJs they are just cute to me.


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 30, 2007)

I love those shoes!


----------



## dcole710 (May 30, 2007)

I used to looooove mary janes when I was younger, much to the chagrin of my mother. I really like the last ones.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 30, 2007)

ive just fallen in love with the miu mius. i hope i can find something similar this winter in sydney


----------



## MissMudPie (May 30, 2007)

Wow! I'd break something walking around in those.


----------



## yumemiru (May 30, 2007)

I'm still in the process of learning how to walk in high heals. My aren't that high, i thin i won't be able to walk in them.


----------



## Lia (May 30, 2007)

I don't like much, but because i prefer shoes with a pointy front (don't know the name, but i guess you understand what it is)


----------



## Saje (May 30, 2007)

lol Im the opposite. I hate pointy toed shoes.

So all I had were MJ-type shoes and all the other baby dolls (always stilettos or platforms ofcourse! Im short!). I have tons and I want more!!!! gaaah.

Im so glad to hear they are back in style.


----------



## monniej (May 30, 2007)

i love all of these shoes, but my current loves are the steven maddens. i even have them in my avatar! great choices!


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

Yeaah! Steven Madden is the man! So is Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik, and Calvin Klein, and...

Anyhoo, I like the first and last pair. I don't generally go above four inches at the very most though (this is when the inconvenience outweighs the fashion for me.)


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 30, 2007)

wow love them shoes, me personally would go for the wedges, but diff colour,om loving the platform look atm, but some heels are to thin, bit scared in walking in them.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 31, 2007)

Love Maryjanes!!! I like the last pair.


----------



## dah (Jul 10, 2007)

the 3rd one is cute


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the first and second pair.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 10, 2007)

Those are so cute. I love heel but I do not wear them much since I am so tall. I feel weird.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 10, 2007)

cute!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

These are cute but I couldn't walk in them. I'd break my ankles.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love Mary Janes! Those are so cute


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 10, 2007)

oh my god, why does do so many trends seem to stalk me!?!?

ive been wearing high heeled mary janes for years.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 10, 2007)

Cute, but I could never wear those. My Daddy loves them though...he has a few pair in the closet that he would love for my mom to wear, but she wont wear them haha.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

they look really nice but i think i ll fall wearing any of those


----------



## MindySue (Jul 10, 2007)

theyre too high




i wish i could wear them but it HURTS. ive tried.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the red MJ wedges the most!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

Cute shoes.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

i love the shoes especially the wedges dont think i could walk in the other two pairs


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 10, 2007)

I like them. I like the 2nd pair best for normal everyday wear.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 27, 2007)

Love Mary Janes. Liked the Steve Madden one best.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 27, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

I love them but I would hurt myself wearing them.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the first and last pair. I dont tend to buy platforms as I am 6ft without any heels and platforms only makes me taller.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

the ones with two straps are really sexy...

I dunno, I can never really find the right occasion to wear maryjanes. I remember when the movie clueless came out and everyone was wearing mini skirts and high heeled mary janes and my sister had some.. and I thought they were so hot! but like, I always felt like I was wearing a costume when I wore them. Not sure why. I really love the look of them!


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the 1st pair they totaly rock! I would love to be able to wear thoes but I will stick with a flat or a 1" heel pair.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 31, 2007)

i like


----------



## mayyami (Oct 31, 2007)

i recon they all look ugly, except for maybe the last one.


----------



## sara cassandra (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW! I like the Red wedges! its sooo YAWNNNNN!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

The only Mary Janes I want are these....

Attachment 37008


----------

